# Bingos, Draws, Units, Zones



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanx for the info fsamie1. If I get a canoe rigged up like I want it sounds like HI could be a possibility. It can go on top of the car instead of hauling a boat through the Big D interstate traffic during off work and holiday hours back to downriver. But, it looks like 31 and above are for the solo hunter and I will have to learn the ropes to get next to the refuge however the finer details of these bingos work.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

If you go to number 8 as a solo only hunter you get a pretty good overview of the area but probably won’t get many to decoy, you’ll see them fly over and go to other spots. That would be harsens island.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

You can hunt the end zones as a solo as well, but you don’t gain as much intel as 8. 28-30 are the end ones and 29 is the best down there. People also really like the 21-27 spots with 24-27 being most popular. Basically any corn field that touches the refuge with the exception of 18,13 for some reason they don’t seem to be as good. Really all you have to do is hunt there 1 or 2 times and you’ll know the better spots. It’s a highly managed hunting area so it’s not like some kind of big secret, lol.


----------



## Ducks10 (Apr 22, 2018)

charminultra said:


> You can hunt the end zones as a solo as well, but you don’t gain as much intel as 8. 28-30 are the end ones and 29 is the best down there. People also really like the 21-27 spots with 24-27 being most popular. Basically any corn field that touches the refuge with the exception of 18,13 for some reason they don’t seem to be as good. Really all you have to do is hunt there 1 or 2 times and you’ll know the better spots. It’s a highly managed hunting area so it’s not like some kind of big secret, lol.



18 and 13 can be very good With a the north,north east 10-20 winds.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Hammertime989 said:


> At SRSGA one can not walk the dikes to scout after hunting season starts. A person has to have a zone permit and be going to their zone when out there. Parking lot scouting would be allowed.... however far that would get you.


theres ways to scout. just gotta be creative.

(below is for in general not hammer)
i love when someone claims they don't have time to scout....they just want to hunt and kill birds. such ********. these state game areas owe guys nothing. they provide the public place for you to hunt...the state is not responsible to hunt for you...you must do the hunting. I know guys that take off full weeks of vacation so they can get on the birds and can hunt those birds and be successful. You want to have that spoonfed to you with no work...just reap the benefits of someone SCOUTING and HUNTING.

fsamie, you don't realize the damage you do with your reports and info you give out. and i realize you do it to piss people off...dont really care because its not srsga so go ahead...but i get tons of complaints about what you do and kinda chuckle. keep it down there at harsens...i'm sure your 3 fans love you for it.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> theres ways to scout. just gotta be creative.
> 
> (below is for in general not hammer)
> i love when someone claims they don't have time to scout....they just want to hunt and kill birds. such ********. these state game areas owe guys nothing. they provide the public place for you to hunt...the state is not responsible to hunt for you...you must do the hunting. I know guys that take off full weeks of vacation so they can get on the birds and can hunt those birds and be successful. You want to have that spoonfed to you with no work...just reap the benefits of someone SCOUTING and HUNTING.
> ...


He’s the type of guy that will get a normal 20 party weekday to a 52 party weekday lol


----------



## Snuffy (Sep 9, 2010)

I


Shiawassee_Kid said:


> theres ways to scout. just gotta be creative.
> 
> (below is for in general not hammer)
> i love when someone claims they don't have time to scout....they just want to hunt and kill birds. such ********. these state game areas owe guys nothing. they provide the public place for you to hunt...the state is not responsible to hunt for you...you must do the hunting. I know guys that take off full weeks of vacation so they can get on the birds and can hunt those birds and be successful. You want to have that spoonfed to you with no work...just reap the benefits of someone SCOUTING and HUNTING.
> ...


I'll pay for your license if you will take him to SHI..... This constant thought that everything needs to be easy for those who have not put in time vs those who already put in their time is unbelievable. Scary for my son and his generation. When I grew up and was hunting FP, my dad had massive experience there, it was an advantage. We then bought a place on Harsens an made the switch, takes a little time to figure things out, not rocket science. Then you have this guy putting out field listings that take about 1 year of hunting an area to understand. While I don't love having 99 people in a draw, it is what it is. Don't need to marginalize the basic information to assist in picking areas, it is earned and really just takes minimal effort. Perhaps they should put up cameras in the zones so the "new to the area" hunters could elect what time to go into your zones after picking and not waste their precious time that apparently everyone else has expended.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Easy. Hunt the area for a few days. Learn it. Then hunt the good zones based off your own learnings. Never bank off what others tell you and never post zones online. Simple.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

The zone picks for the previous draws are posted on a clip board. Look at those, its the closest thing to a kill chart!


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I've never trusted the kill cards for the afternoon hunts at a SGA, and neither should anyone else. 

It's much easier to have information spoon fed to you as to what zone to pick and such rather than have to figure it out. That's the way of the world today. I remember a long time ago I was drawn first at Pickerel Creek on the opener. It was my first time hunting there. I didn't know much about that place except what was in the DNR waterfowl guide and the ODNR map. My cousin and I picked zone 2, which is out by Sandusky Bay. And yep...there were a lot of snickers and giggles after they turned the chip over on the board. 

We didn't shoot a bird, while others around us did very well. We took the time over the course of that season to hunt a variety of zones and learn the lay of the land. We also determined that place is not worth the effort, but so it goes. 

I've hunted Pointe Mouillee many, many times over the years but not recently. My primary complaint about that place was that I was shut out of the draw more than I was drawn, and adding to that many of the zones were not accessible by foot, unless you wanted to walk 300 yards through another zone to get there. Using the boat launch near the HQ to access the GMU was virtually impossible on a strong west/NW wind. I know a lot has been changed with the addition of more zones and such, so hopefully it is better than it was in the past.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Kinda makes you wonder how people even hunted before al gore invented the internet


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

eye-sore said:


> Kinda makes you wonder how people even hunted before al gore invented the internet


evidently kill charts. duh.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Snuffy said:


> I
> 
> 
> I'll pay for your license if you will take him to SHI..... This constant thought that everything needs to be easy for those who have not put in time vs those who already put in their time is unbelievable. Scary for my son and his generation. When I grew up and was hunting FP, my dad had massive experience there, it was an advantage. We then bought a place on Harsens an made the switch, takes a little time to figure things out, not rocket science. Then you have this guy putting out field listings that take about 1 year of hunting an area to understand. While I don't love having 99 people in a draw, it is what it is. Don't need to marginalize the basic information to assist in picking areas, it is earned and really just takes minimal effort. Perhaps they should put up cameras in the zones so the "new to the area" hunters could elect what time to go into your zones after picking and not waste their precious time that apparently everyone else has expended.


price would have to be quite a bit more than that. would be a risky venture.


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello all. Interesting discussion for me. I'm a lone hunter and thought a single hunter could not hunt Harson's-Fish Point, have not been to either- etc. I got some information from the prior replies-but could use clarification. Your help is appreciated. Nearly impossible to hook up with hunters I don't know and hunt-human nature-I'll guess.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

eye-sore said:


> Kinda makes you wonder how people even hunted before al gore invented the internet


Whats got me wondering even more is how these guys would hunt if they weren't hunting in their own designated zone, on a narrow water strip, surrounded by flooded corn, next to a refuge filled with thousands upon thousands of birds.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

missfishingguy said:


> Hello all. Interesting discussion for me. I'm a lone hunter and thought a single hunter could not hunt Harson's-Fish Point, have not been to either- etc. I got some information from the prior replies-but could use clarification. Your help is appreciated. Nearly impossible to hook up with hunters I don't know and hunt-human nature-I'll guess.


 many single hunter zones at all of the managed areas. go try it out, u will be surprised.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> I’m 1hr and 40 minutes from Shi. I still find time to scout. It takes time but you can do it. Scouting the off season helps a lot. Scout the am and hunt the pm. That’s the best way to do it.


Or scout at McDonalds around 5:20AM. I suggest a pair of Walker game ears turned up to the MAX to listen in on other groups' conversations. With the dining room currently closed, its become a bit tougher. If you go early, you might be able to claim one of the bushes by the drive-thru.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Four pages and shell limit has not been mentioned...


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> many single hunter zones at all of the managed areas. go try it out, u will be surprised.


Yup. At this past sunday's morning draw, a single hunter drew 1st and was able to take a zone in one of the party only fields. Now all of fields that were previously "party only fields", now all allow up to one single hunter per field. Being alone shouldn't scare you away.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

missfishingguy said:


> Hello all. Interesting discussion for me. I'm a lone hunter and thought a single hunter could not hunt Harson's-Fish Point, have not been to either- etc. I got some information from the prior replies-but could use clarification. Your help is appreciated. Nearly impossible to hook up with hunters I don't know and hunt-human nature-I'll guess.


2 single parties allowed in each quarter section of FP now.


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

So with that all being said..what are hot zones at Shi???


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Whats got me wondering even more is how these guys would hunt if they weren't hunting in their own designated zone, on a narrow water strip, surrounded by flooded corn, next to a refuge filled with thousands upon thousands of birds.


Lol I was thinking the same thing. Probably why some people get so protective of their secret number at the managed hunt areas. They never had to hunt for real.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

As far as scouting and hot zones; that stuff changes daily. The birds will eat a zone clean, then move to the next one.
And marsh spots no one hunts become loafing ponds.
My advice is to pick a GMU, hunt it hard and learn. Bad draw? Hunt anyway. You might be surprised. Literally anything can happen. Example: back in the ‘80s right out of college we drew dead last, picked old 87-90 marsh. Didn’t shoot a duck all afternoon until, 30 minutes before the end, I see 3 White birds closing 10 yards high. Yep, Snow Geese.
We crushed them, then strutted into the field house like rock stars to check them. The only ones I’ve ever shot in Michigan. Put your time in, pay your dues, learn.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with hunting even if you get a bad draw. I drive 2 hours multiple times per season and am going to hunt regardless... It's been a while since I've walked out empty handed... But that happens too... You just have to enjoy the moments you have and remember it's a blessing to be out.


----------



## luvthewater (Oct 14, 2017)

Boyd said:


> I laugh my ass off at all the guys that say to scout. How can you scout something from a parking lot 500 yards away or more. Hell, I can't tell what zone is killing the ducks 2 or 3 zones down from me. Not everyone can hunt 3 days in a row to figure out what zones are hot. What you can do is try to talk to others that hunt to see if they will give you some useful info. This is what the guys do that are at the draw morning and night every day. #bringbackkillsheets


I'm with Boyd. I have hunted Harsen's Island ever since I got out of the Military in the late 60's and after when Leo was the manager. Some of you may even remember Leo. I am retired now and live in Ann Arbor. I love H. I. but can't afford to go but 2-3 times a year if that. At my age I don't have that many hunts left in me. The Kill sheets don't tell the whole story but it's SOMETHING. The staff there have told me they wish there was a way to help people like me because they know that the ones that hunt multiple times a week have a big advantage. As fsami1 suggested, perhaps management should limit number of times people get into the draw to give all a fair chance. Suggestions?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

San V. Sasse said:


> So with that all being said..what are hot zones at Shi???


Yes! The ones that Shi kid hunts.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

luvthewater said:


> I'm with Boyd. I have hunted Harsen's Island ever since I got out of the Military in the late 60's and after when Leo was the manager. Some of you may even remember Leo. I am retired now and live in Ann Arbor. I love H. I. but can't afford to go but 2-3 times a year if that. At my age I don't have that many hunts left in me. The Kill sheets don't tell the whole story but it's SOMETHING. The staff there have told me they wish there was a way to help people like me because they know that the ones that hunt multiple times a week have a big advantage. As fsami1 suggested, perhaps management should limit number of times people get into the draw to give all a fair chance. Suggestions?


I'm not saying i'm in favor of this... but some states do a "reserved hunt" for every week (or weekend etc) for the entire season. You apply for the days (and in some cases days *and* zones I believe) that you want to hunt. If you get drawn, its your zone for the day - week - etc.


----------



## Hammertime989 (Oct 17, 2009)

The government controlling the days I can hunt . I will pass on that. Also check other forums where guys have to hunt that way. Almost all are not happy with it.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Bigeejakes said:


> I agree with hunting even if you get a bad draw. I drive 2 hours multiple times per season and am going to hunt regardless... It's been a while since I've walked out empty handed... But that happens too... You just have to enjoy the moments you have and remember it's a blessing to be out.


No no no, if you get a bad draw you should DEFINITELY leave. Not top 15 is grounds to go get some Z's. No one ever shoots a duck out of leftover zones or the ones that arent right next to the refuge. 

And limiting number of days you can hunt at a managed area is an interesting proposal. But "government controlling when i can hunt" , give me a break. The government already tells you when you can hunt. And (yes with the backing of our dollars) they provide what is just about as good of a duck club as you could hunt at, and you can just show up and shoot without shelling out cash. I think many of us take these places for granted from time to time. Perhaps the idea would be to allow people to hunt no more than 15, 20 days at each of the managed areas, so you could still complete a whole season hunting every day and using these state provided resources each time. The only people it would piss off are people who camp out and hunt the same area all year, and to those people, you could probably use a little diversity in your life! 

All that being said, i dont really care about any of the bingo drama, the lack of kill charts, the people who hunt it all year, or any of that crap. This is duck hunting after all, and as much as people want going to a managed unit to be a layup of a hunt, its not. You still have to have some knowledge of what you are doing. And it still provides you with the opportunity to challenge yourself as a hunter. So, I go and have fun, talk to people, learn, study, and shoot some birds in the process. With the number of birds around anything can happen in any zone at any time. That's the magic of these places.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Bigeejakes said:


> I'm not saying i'm in favor of this... but some states do a "reserved hunt" for every week (or weekend etc) for the entire season. You apply for the days (and in some cases days *and* zones I believe) that you want to hunt. If you get drawn, its your zone for the day - week - etc.


NC does something like this. Prior to season you pick a zone on a game land and apply for it. I don't remember if there is a limit on the number of different zones you can apply for, but I do remember each application had a fee associated with it. If drawn, that blind became yours for that day. Unique, but from what I found most people didn't like it. I personally never hunted it as their water hunting access laws are much better than ours in MI and there was no shortage of places to hunt along the coast. 

Draws are what you make them. I've gone after work and taken a left over and done very well, I've drawn in the top 5 and never fired a shot. I was pretty down this past Saturday because we were finally getting some wind and rain and I was drawn 20th. Still went in not a "hot" zone and took home 11 birds between 2 of us. For the average guy that gets to hunt 2 days a week and lives somewhat close to an area, the draws are a good option because there is almost always birds around. Make friends, get information as available, learn the unit and habits of the birds and you'll almost always have a good time. 

Or just stay home. Just means there will be one less party drawn in front of me.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Why are managed areas viewed so differently from other public hunting land? I hunt a couple of non-managed public areas that have taken me 3 or 4 seasons to really learn. If someone gets to the parking lot before me in the morning should I tell them everything I know so they can have a "fair" chance to get the best spot? To me, having a draw doesn't make it any different than any other public land. If land is open, I'm going to scout, keep secrets, get there early, and beat everyone to the spot. If there is a draw, I'm going to scout, keep secrets, hope for a good draw, and beat everyone to the spot. Sometimes it won't work out. Sometimes I'll get schooled by someone who knows more than me. That's public hunting.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Im gonna shoot down this idea of limiting the number of times people can hunt a management unit.reason number one, at least at shi " the locals" who for some reason get a bad reputation, are the main reason you guys have such a nice area to hunt.these locals come on the weekends before season to post signs, remove stumps, plant food and cover for you to hide in and lobby to keep this area open.so next time you guys find yourselves complaining stop and think. We all know the area, the signs and all that other jazz isnt for us locals, its so visitors to the area have an enjoyable and less stressful hunt.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"They never had to hunt for real."

I know people that have private land, great private land available to "hunt". Kill tons of birds. They can't kill #@[email protected]# at a managed area. Put them up against any competition, having to pattern spooked birds, having to react and do something different, and they just choke.

Kill a limit of geese in January at Fennville on a not top 10 draw, and I'll be impressed. Shoot a pile off a private loafing pond on a early season hunt, not so much.

Reminds me of guys that first mate for charters and can go out and catch fish in the same port the next day. Move them to a different port and give them a hand full of new lures to run and they can't catch a cold.


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Thankyou for the information. ML


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

T


Shiawassee_Kid said:


> many single hunter zones at all of the managed areas. go try it out, u will be surprised.


thank you. ML


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

As someone that has mainly hunted private land I can tell you that shooting a limit is much harder at the bingos..


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

SL80 said:


> Why are managed areas viewed so differently from other public hunting land? I hunt a couple of non-managed public areas that have taken me 3 or 4 seasons to really learn. If someone gets to the parking lot before me in the morning should I tell them everything I know so they can have a "fair" chance to get the best spot? To me, having a draw doesn't make it any different than any other public land. If land is open, I'm going to scout, keep secrets, get there early, and beat everyone to the spot. If there is a draw, I'm going to scout, keep secrets, hope for a good draw, and beat everyone to the spot. Sometimes it won't work out. Sometimes I'll get schooled by someone who knows more than me. That's public hunting.


I think it’s different because our state manages these areas heavily and therefore people think it should be more transparent. I really don’t care just think it’s funny how people feel like they have more ownership of these places than others.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

charminultra said:


> I think it’s different because our state manages these areas heavily and therefore people think it should be more transparent. I really don’t care just think it’s funny how people feel like they have more ownership of these places than others.


ownership? please explain this.

if someone shoots a limit tonight in a zone that that they been watching and finally went in and shot a limit....you think they should have to tell everyone...and if they fight for not having it be public knowledge...thats ownership?

seriously, some of us put a ton of personal sweat equity into these places for what? for them to stay open. Its an on going battle to fix, fund and keep off the chopping block....and some of you think the big battle is the kill sheets. come to an advisory or club meeting and listen to real battles...and the real complaints.

if i got your meaning of ownership wrong, please correct me.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

charminultra said:


> Lol I was thinking the same thing. Probably why some people get so protective of their secret number at the managed hunt areas. They never had to hunt for real.


i've been waterfowl hunting for 40 years now. I've hunted with a lot of people over that 40 years. I've helped an uncountable number of people explore shiawassee. Many on this board. I guide for the guest hunter program at shiawassee usually each year (didn't this year). I was one of the founders of the program.

I also own and rent a house out in north dakota pothole region. So i have a pretty good understanding how someone fairs when they hunt managed areas and when they are turned loose in a public setting where they have to figure it out for themselves.

if you can kill consistently in a managed area, you will kill in public areas. If you suck at managed areas, you will suck in public areas.

the way you tossed that statement out there, tells probably most likely suck on both.

if you doubt my assessment, come hunt with me. I've got all rest of this week, this weekend and little of next week open as i'm leaving for nodak next friday. You are more than welcome to come to my house out west free of charge and prove me wrong.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

I think they want to own the knowledge of a highly managed public hunting area.


----------

